# When did the VUDU app get 4K?



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It wasn't there in the beginning, was it? I checked when I got mine in November and it didn't seem to have it then. The app still doesn't show a UHD collection, as my TV's VUDU app does; it's possible that I merely checked for the presence of that. As of 11 March, VUDU's list of UHD devices still did not include TiVo (only Roku 4s, Roku 4K TVs and various Vizio TVs). I wanted to compare the 4K video of one of the 2 minute previews to 1080p (my 2014 Vizio P-Series TV's VUDU and Amazon apps give me scrambled video, except in 4K; a strange bug unique to mine ) and found that the title was available in UHD in TiVo's app.

Again, given the lack of the collection it's difficult to see what's available. You can see them on their website.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It's gone now; apparently I should not have mentioned it . It was probably under test and not intentionally exposed to users. Not a big deal for me, as I was not going to rent or purchase any of those titles in 4K.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I actually own one 4k movie, the new Vacation movie, but I don't have a 4k TV to actually watch it on yet.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> I actually own one 4k movie, the new Vacation movie, but I don't have a 4k TV to actually watch it on yet.


So do I. I own the same 4k movie on Vudu but haven't watched it yet either waiting for a device with Dolby Vision.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If the movie is on a UHD BD and available on Vudu the UV code will give you access to the Vudu UHD stream. I have Mad Max on Vudu this way. Although the San Andreas and the Lego Movie UHD BDs I got from Amazon Canada. So I can't use those UV codes here in the US.


----------

